# Nabba brits at southport may 28th



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Any guys attending the finals in southport ...always a good day out


----------



## kriptikchicken (Mar 6, 2006)

I was planning on it, but the alternator died on my car and ate my competition 'nest egg'


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

looking to go usually a very good day, any members competing??, looking forward to seeing the Exreme guys,our shops doing a little buisness with them now! so woudl be nice to have a chat......


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i'll be going along. Hopefully our gym will have a few members competing there. we will find out after the qualifier this saturday.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Bodyworks said:


> i'll be going along. Hopefully our gym will have a few members competing there. we will find out after the qualifier this saturday.


are u doing the universe again this year bodyworks


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i will be there doing my supernumery judging sheet


----------



## biker1948 (Jan 26, 2008)

Will be there, and also at the Universe in october.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

We're there with an Extreme Nutrition trade stand and IFBB Pro Toney Freeman!

*nabbabritainfinals*,nabbamrbritain,nabbamissbritain,nabbamissfigurebritain


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

Dr Manhattan said:


> are u doing the universe again this year bodyworks


no mate. i'll be in the audience this year. Love the universe show although watching someone take my title will be different. of course they won't be as good as me in my opinion though.


----------



## ShaunMc (Apr 28, 2008)

Bodyworks said:


> no mate. i'll be in the audience this year. Love the universe show although watching someone take my title will be different. of course they won't be as good as me in my opinion though.


have to agree with you there mate i seen you on stage a few times and its pretty impressive ........ also sat at table opposite you at hotel in southport 2008 for breakfast when racheal was doing the universe ... my ex missus was doing it that year .... you aint a small guy lol


----------



## bodyworks (Oct 17, 2007)

i remember you well, and your ex missus.

BTW i was being sarcastic, i'm not THAT arrogant ha ha.


----------



## Cellery (May 28, 2011)

Coincidently the NABBAs here in Australia are also on the 28th... and in a place called Southport in the gold coast haha

small world....


----------

